# kernel panic! Ayuda porfavor!!

## eidan

acabo de compilar un kernel 3.2.1-r2 y me da kernel panic -not syncing: VFS unable to munt root fs unknown-block(0,0).

He leido que eso se debe probablemente a que tengo mal configurados los drivers de sata.

antes de aparecer el kernel panic me lista las particiones con un "sda driver: sd" antes de las particiones y un "sr0 driver: sr" al final.

Mi lspci es el siguiente:

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:08.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:08.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR922X Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)

```

mi fstab:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

proc                  /proc   proc   nodev,noexec,nosuid   0 0

UUID=bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509   /boot   ext4   defaults   0 2

UUID=e4a03e5a-a194-4e3c-a984-6edb102d7f19   /   ext4   noatime      0 1

UUID=b502e45f-beed-431b-b1dc-6db43deedfff   /home   ext4    defaults        0 2

UUID=fddb69c2-ba83-4967-ab1d-5755e3fcb81a   none   swap   sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

```

(He cambiado manualmente root=/dev/sdaX entre muchas otras pruebas)

Grub.conf:

```
# menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)

#            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),

#            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub

#            and /usr/share/doc/grub-legacy-doc/.

## default num

# Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and

# the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.

#

# You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry

# is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.

# WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not use 'savedefault' or your

# array will desync and will not let you boot your system.

default      0

## timeout sec

# Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry

# (normally the first entry defined).

timeout      5

## hiddenmenu

# Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)

#hiddenmenu

# Pretty colours

#color cyan/blue white/blue

## password ['--md5'] passwd

# If used in the first section of a menu file, disable all interactive editing

# control (menu entry editor and command-line)  and entries protected by the

# command 'lock'

# e.g. password topsecret

#      password --md5 $1$gLhU0/$aW78kHK1QfV3P2b2znUoe/

# password topsecret

#

# examples

#

# title      Windows 95/98/NT/2000

# root      (hd0,0)

# makeactive

# chainloader   +1

#

# title      Linux

# root      (hd0,1)

# kernel   /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro

#

#

# Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST

### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified

## by the debian update-grub script except for the default options below

## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs

## ## Start Default Options ##

## default kernel options

## default kernel options for automagic boot options

## If you want special options for specific kernels use kopt_x_y_z

## where x.y.z is kernel version. Minor versions can be omitted.

## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro

##      kopt_2_6_8=root=/dev/hdc1 ro

##      kopt_2_6_8_2_686=root=/dev/hdc2 ro

# kopt=root=UUID=42aeabda-d7ee-4f51-9e84-7bd442f2efb6 ro

## default grub root device

## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)

# groot=bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

## should update-grub create alternative automagic boot options

## e.g. alternative=true

##      alternative=false

# alternative=true

## should update-grub lock alternative automagic boot options

## e.g. lockalternative=true

##      lockalternative=false

# lockalternative=false

## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the

## alternatives

## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5

# defoptions=quiet splash

## should update-grub lock old automagic boot options

## e.g. lockold=false

##      lockold=true

# lockold=false

## Xen hypervisor options to use with the default Xen boot option

# xenhopt=

## Xen Linux kernel options to use with the default Xen boot option

# xenkopt=console=tty0

## altoption boot targets option

## multiple altoptions lines are allowed

## e.g. altoptions=(extra menu suffix) extra boot options

##      altoptions=(recovery) single

# altoptions=(recovery mode) single

## controls how many kernels should be put into the menu.lst

## only counts the first occurence of a kernel, not the

## alternative kernel options

## e.g. howmany=all

##      howmany=7

# howmany=all

## specify if running in Xen domU or have grub detect automatically

## update-grub will ignore non-xen kernels when running in domU and vice versa

## e.g. indomU=detect

##      indomU=true

##      indomU=false

# indomU=detect

## should update-grub create memtest86 boot option

## e.g. memtest86=true

##      memtest86=false

# memtest86=true

## should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system

## can be true or false

# updatedefaultentry=false

## should update-grub add savedefault to the default options

## can be true or false

# savedefault=false

## ## End Default Options ##

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title      Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-38-generic

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.32-38-generic root=UUID=42aeabda-d7ee-4f51-9e84-7bd442f2efb6 ro quiet splash 

initrd      /initrd.img-2.6.32-38-generic

title      Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-38-generic (recovery mode)

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.32-38-generic root=UUID=42aeabda-d7ee-4f51-9e84-7bd442f2efb6 ro  single

initrd      /initrd.img-2.6.32-38-generic

title      Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-37-generic

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.32-37-generic root=UUID=42aeabda-d7ee-4f51-9e84-7bd442f2efb6 ro quiet splash 

initrd      /initrd.img-2.6.32-37-generic

title      Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-37-generic (recovery mode)

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.32-37-generic root=UUID=42aeabda-d7ee-4f51-9e84-7bd442f2efb6 ro  single

initrd      /initrd.img-2.6.32-37-generic

title      Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-36-generic

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.32-36-generic root=UUID=42aeabda-d7ee-4f51-9e84-7bd442f2efb6 ro quiet splash 

initrd      /initrd.img-2.6.32-36-generic

title      Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-36-generic (recovery mode)

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.32-36-generic root=UUID=42aeabda-d7ee-4f51-9e84-7bd442f2efb6 ro  single

initrd      /initrd.img-2.6.32-36-generic

title      Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-35-generic

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.32-35-generic root=UUID=42aeabda-d7ee-4f51-9e84-7bd442f2efb6 ro quiet splash 

initrd      /initrd.img-2.6.32-35-generic

title      Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-35-generic (recovery mode)

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.32-35-generic root=UUID=42aeabda-d7ee-4f51-9e84-7bd442f2efb6 ro  single

initrd      /initrd.img-2.6.32-35-generic

title      Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-34-generic

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.32-34-generic root=UUID=42aeabda-d7ee-4f51-9e84-7bd442f2efb6 ro quiet splash 

initrd      /initrd.img-2.6.32-34-generic

title      Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-34-generic (recovery mode)

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.32-34-generic root=UUID=42aeabda-d7ee-4f51-9e84-7bd442f2efb6 ro  single

initrd      /initrd.img-2.6.32-34-generic

title      Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-33-generic

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.32-33-generic root=UUID=42aeabda-d7ee-4f51-9e84-7bd442f2efb6 ro quiet splash 

initrd      /initrd.img-2.6.32-33-generic

title      Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-33-generic (recovery mode)

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.32-33-generic root=UUID=42aeabda-d7ee-4f51-9e84-7bd442f2efb6 ro  single

initrd      /initrd.img-2.6.32-33-generic

title      Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-28-generic

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.32-28-generic root=UUID=42aeabda-d7ee-4f51-9e84-7bd442f2efb6 ro quiet splash 

initrd      /initrd.img-2.6.32-28-generic

title      Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-28-generic (recovery mode)

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.32-28-generic root=UUID=42aeabda-d7ee-4f51-9e84-7bd442f2efb6 ro  single

initrd      /initrd.img-2.6.32-28-generic

title      Chainload into GRUB 2

root      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /boot/grub/core.img

title      Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, memtest86+

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /memtest86+.bin

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

# GENTOO #

title      Gentoo 3.2.1-r2

uuid      bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel      /gentoo1 root=UUID=e4a03e5a-a194-4e3c-a984-6edb102d7f19

title           Gentoo 3.2.1-r2 (rescate)

uuid            bccdd5ba-de32-463d-96ca-386003933509

kernel          /gentoo1 root=UUID=e4a03e5a-a194-4e3c-a984-6edb102d7f19 init=/bin/bb
```

Y el .config:

[code:1:8647628b73]#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86_64 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 Kernel Configuration

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_FHANDLE is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=32

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_RCU_BOOST=y

CONFIG_RCU_BOOST_PRIO=1

CONFIG_RCU_BOOST_DELAY=10

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT is not set

# CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CFS_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NS is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_FREEZER is not set

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_COUNT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE_ALWAYS is not set

CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE_MADVISE=y

# CONFIG_CLEANCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_300=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=300

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

# CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# x86 CPU frequency scaling drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC=y

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_PRI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_PASID is not set

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

#

# Xtables targets

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

#

# Xtables matches

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_SET is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

# CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

# CONFIG_BPF_JIT is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_REGMAP=y

CONFIG_REGMAP_I2C=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB4_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2X_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_BE2ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVUMI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DH=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH_RDAC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH_HP_SW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH_EMC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH_ALUA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARASAN_CF is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SC1200=y

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=y

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_THIN_PROVISIONING is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY is not set

# CONFIG_TARGET_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_MII is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ADAPTEC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ALTEON is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROCADE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CISCO is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DLINK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EMULEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EXAR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_HP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MELLANOX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MICREL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MYRI is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NATSEMI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_OKI is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PACKET_ENGINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SEEQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SILAN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SFC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_STMICRO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

CONFIG_WLAN=y

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_ATH_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_AHB is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_RATE_CONTROL=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC is not set

# CONFIG_CARL9170 is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_BRCMSMAC is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192CE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192SE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192DE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192CU is not set

# CONFIG_WL1251 is not set

# CONFIG_WL12XX_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_MWIFIEX is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5589 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT1070 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MPR121 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_AS5011 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_HANWANG is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ATMEL_MXT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_BU21013 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_DYNAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_HAMPSHIRE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_EETI is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MAX11801 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MCS5000 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_INEXIO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WM97XX is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHIT213 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC2007 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ST1232 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TPS6507X is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_BMA150 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MMA8450 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MPU3050 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KXTJ9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CMA3000 is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=64

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_SINK is not set

# CONFIG_DEVKMEM is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_MFD_HSU is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_PCH_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_XILINX_PS_UART is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_RAMOOPS is not set

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=y

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2_S4985 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_INTEL_MID is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PXA_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_EG20T is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DIOLAN_U2C is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

#

# PPS generators support

#

#

# PTP clock support

#

#

# Enable Device Drivers -> PPS to see the PTP clock options.

#

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS620 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LINEAGE is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4151 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4261 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX16065 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1668 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6639 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6642 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NTC_THERMISTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_PMBUS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT21 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC6W201 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH56XX_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH5627 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH5636 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS1015 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83795 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Broadcom specific AMBA

#

# CONFIG_BCMA is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM860X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6105X is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6507X is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_STMPE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TC3589X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_ADP5520 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8925 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8997 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8998 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM831X_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VX855 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WL1273_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=y

#

# Multimedia core support

#

# CONFIG_MEDIA_CONTROLLER is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=y

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_RC_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=y

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMISE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA827X=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA18271=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC4000=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

#

# Audio decoders, processors and mixers

#

#

# RDS decoders

#

#

# Video decoders

#

#

# Video and audio decoders

#

#

# MPEG video encoders

#

#

# Video encoders

#

#

# Camera sensor devices

#

#

# Flash devices

#

#

# Video improvement chips

#

#

# Miscelaneous helper chips

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS is not set

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m

# CONFIG_USB_M5602 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV06XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GL860 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_BENQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_CONEX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_CPIA1 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ETOMS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_FINEPIX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_JEILINJ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_KINECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_KONICA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_MARS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_MR97310A is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_NW80X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV519 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV534 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV534_9 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC207 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC7302 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC7311 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SN9C2028 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SN9C20X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXJ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA501 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA505 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA506 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA508 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA561 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA1528 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ905 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ905C is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ930X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_STK014 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_STV0680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SUNPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_T613 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_TOPRO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_TV8532 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_VC032X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_XIRLINK_CIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ZC3XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HDPVR is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_MEM2MEM_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=2

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_WMT_GE_ROPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SMSCUFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8870 is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE is not set

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER is not set

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALOOP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ENABLE_REALTEK_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LOLA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

----------

## agdg

El .config no esta completo; faltan los sistemas de archivos que soporta tu kernel. La pregunta inevitable es, ¿has compilado el soporte para ext4?

PD: Cuando vallas a postear grandes archivos de texto, intenta usar algún servicio tipo pastebin. Tanto el post, como el archivo de texto que enlaces, será más legible.

----------

## cameta

Una buena manera de evitar estos problemas es copiar el .config de una versión anterior del kernel que te estuviese funcionando.

----------

## Latinvs

Como te dice agdg tiene pinta de que no has compilado el núcleo con soporte para el sistema de archivos de tu partición de arranque y por eso no puede montar el sistema de archivos raíz. Arranca con el núcleo viejo y asegúrate de recompilar el nuevo con soporte para el formato que estés usando en la partición donde esté /boot. Ojo, el controlador para tu sistema de archivos tiene que estar compilado incluido en el núcleo, no como módulo, de lo contrario tampoco arrancará.

----------

